# Bucket shortage



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I ran errands on Friday, and found that Tractor Supply, Lowe's, Home Depot, and Ace Hardware are all out of either 5 gallon buckets or the lids to go with them. I asked in a couple of places, hoping they had some in the back, and they guy told me they can't keep them on the shelves. People are buying them as fast as they receive shipments.

I guess the only good news about this is that it has to be preppers like me 
buying them up. Panic-driven yuppies who fill their carts with rice they'll never use will be storing those bags of rice in an unprotected closet or garage, not vac sealing or bucket sealing them.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Not choice buckets, but try Walmart bakeries. I checked with a large one in eastern Kansas and they were selling for $1 each. Plastic bails so I passed on them. Still needed some buckets so checked with my local store--still plastic bails but they were giving them away so I gladly accepted some.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I tried our local Walmart the other day, and they said that they were now sending the buckets back, and couldn't give them away or sell them anymore. Guess I'll start hitting the local stores a bit more for these . . . .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_8150.asp?keywords=buckets

This might help some. 
It's a company we used when I was a corp buyer. Had good results from them and they seemed to be very competitively priced for things then,.

Angie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've asked at bakeries all over town, and nobody will give or sell them to me. They all say they're required by law to throw them away, or that they re-use them or some other such nonsense. 

I'll look online, but I'm afraid that the shipping cost will make them too expensive and I'll just have to wait till they come back in stock.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Get plastic totes. The 10 gallon size will hold 50 pounds of grain plus a few rolls of tp. Don't stack more than 3 high. I use mylar bags in them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've asked at bakeries all over town, and nobody will give or sell them to me. They all say they're required by law to throw them away, or that they re-use them or some other such nonsense.
> 
> I'll look online, but I'm afraid that the shipping cost will make them too expensive and I'll just have to wait till they come back in stock.


Ask around at restaurants, too.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Get plastic totes. The 10 gallon size will hold 50 pounds of grain plus a few rolls of tp. Don't stack more than 3 high. I use mylar bags in them.


make sure you don't buy the cheap totes at Home Depot. Mine are gray with blue lids. They are pretty wimpy and the lids don't fit after filling with grain. (sides bulge out).


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I get my yogurt in 5 gallon buckets at about 200 buckets a truck load,, People are tired of me asking if any one wants buckets,, they are white food grade buckets and of course they have coveres,, yogurt and fruit would spill out if they didnt.. Wish some of you were closer you could have all you want, bet I have over 500 right now


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've asked at bakeries all over town, and nobody will give or sell them to me. They all say they're required by law to throw them away


If they throw them away, then they're going to be right out back, by or in the dumpster. Seems a crime to let them go to the landfill. 

Of course it's a crime to "liberate" them. But I've often gotten cardboard boxes out of dumpsters behind stores, and never been questioned or bothered about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Any good paint store has extra 5 gallon buckets with lids.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

zong said:


> Any good paint store has extra 5 gallon buckets with lids.


To me a bucket is a bucket since I probably wouldn't be worried about grain touching plastic. However many would only use food grade quality plastic buckets and I doubt paint buckets would be.


----------



## countrymouse (Nov 9, 2004)

Willowdale said:


> If they throw them away, then they're going to be right out back, by or in the dumpster. Seems a crime to let them go to the landfill.
> 
> Of course it's a crime to "liberate" them. But I've often gotten cardboard boxes out of dumpsters behind stores, and never been questioned or bothered about it.


I got our 5 gal. rice bucket from a dumpster (much to my DW's chagrin :nono::shrug


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

simplefarmgirl said:


> I get my yogurt in 5 gallon buckets at about 200 buckets a truck load,, People are tired of me asking if any one wants buckets,, they are white food grade buckets and of course they have coveres,, yogurt and fruit would spill out if they didnt.. Wish some of you were closer you could have all you want, bet I have over 500 right now


What do you do with 5 gallons of yogurt? I make my own, and we eat probably a 1-2 gallons a month with the kids and me eating one every night before bed.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

If ya'al want buckets. Start hitting the construction sites. Shouldn't tell you this  5 gal drywall and paint buckets are all over the place. I can bring ten or 20 home at a time. You might have to look around for the lids. Probably in thte dumpster. Time to be nice to your local construction guy LOL


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I've ordered buckets from Container & Packaging Supply - http://www.containerandpackaging.com/subtype.asp?itemtype=Plastic_Pails

They've been good to deal with - good product, not sure how price competitive they are.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

i get yogurt for the pigs in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

TNHermit said:


> If ya'al want buckets. Start hitting the construction sites. Shouldn't tell you this  5 gal drywall and paint buckets are all over the place. I can bring ten or 20 home at a time. You might have to look around for the lids. Probably in thte dumpster. Time to be nice to your local construction guy LOL


Yep you got that right! SO gets the drywall buckets and the clip buckets for free at work all of the time. We have used them mainly for the garden, planning on using them for the chicken house but since I can't find any buckets locally, I thought I might as well use them as storage too. I plan on vacuuming sealing rice/flour/sugar in bags then placing them in mylar bags as well. Hopefully that will be sufficient.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have about 10 camo buckets with gamma seal lids for my food storage. This makes it easier to hide them if I need to start hiding them. I also use regular 5 gallon buckets for container gardening. It is a lot easier to care for than a regular garden. I'm also hoping to try year round gardening if I can ever get my greenhouse built.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Like above, hit the construction sites for freebies. The drywall buckets work great. I probably have twenty cleaned and ready plus others in use. They have a rubber seal and snap tightly. Don't worry about food grade or not. I line my containers with TWO bags in case I nick one. Don't use trash bags for they will deterioate. Use only food grade bags. The buckets are only to contain your bags and Oxygen purging medium. wc


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

DH scored a bunch of buckets at a grocery store (bakery). The bakery manager said Mother's Day is a great time to get extras.

I have a question~can you just store the grain in the bucket with no bag if you use a gamma lid?


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I ask at the grocery store and have never been disappointed. There is no shortage... you're just not hitting the right places.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

countrymouse2b said:


> I have a question~can you just store the grain in the bucket with no bag if you use a gamma lid?


I just store mine in the bucket & make sure the gasket will make a tight seal on the regular lids, haven't had a problem yet . . .


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

ozarkcat said:


> I just store mine in the bucket & make sure the gasket will make a tight seal on the regular lids, haven't had a problem yet . . .



Do you treat it for bugs at all first? There are so many ways, freezing (out for me, I have a shoebox size freezer), dry ice, heating, I just don't know what to do!


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I use CO2, like the LDS Church recommends - put in one ounce dry ice per gallon capacity, pour your grain/beans/whatever on top, partially seal the bucket, once it's not overly cold on the bottom, finish sealing it, watch for lids bulging out for another hour or so, and pack it away. The CO2 is heavier than air (which is why when they use it for "fog", the fog sinks towards the ground) and so evacuates all the O2 the bugs, etc. need to survive out of the container. Works like a charm!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

countrymouse2b said:


> Do you treat it for bugs at all first? There are so many ways, freezing (out for me, I have a shoebox size freezer), dry ice, heating, I just don't know what to do!


 So, pick a method and give it a try. Dry ice is about as simple as it gets and it works well.

....Alan.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The regional Wallmart had about 100 buckets with lids stacked in the aisle yesterday. Expensive although, $4.95 each, lid extra.


----------



## MedicalUser (Apr 26, 2008)

i get all my 4 gallon square buckets from a pizza shop in town as well as a few resturants. Its hard to come by round 5 gallon ones anymore. Mushrooms and hard boiled eggs usually come in the wones i get. The girl at the pizza shop even runs them thru the dishwasher and stacks them up, when she has a pile she gives me a call Why buy something when its availble for free?? I never understood that.

PeAcE


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not everyplace gives them away free. I asked all over town, and either they refused to give or sell them to me, or they cost as much or more than I can buy them in a store. I might stop at a construction site, wade through the Mexicans and see if I can find someone who will give me some buckets. They don't have to be airtight or in perfect shape, since I vac seal most of the things I store in them. I've got some Mylar bags ordered - I've hesitated because of the price but I will feel better knowing my food is sealed properly.


----------



## Vere My Sone (Mar 10, 2005)

Mom,
Do you have a Krogers in Charlotte?
They give away buckets here, but the buckets don't have gaskets


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> So, pick a method and give it a try. Dry ice is about as simple as it gets and it works well.
> 
> ....Alan.


I've used the "bottom of the barrel" method, but I've recently read another option of placing the dry ice on top of the grain and letting the CO2 flow down.

I like the idea of having it on top since it's easier to monitor. Any preference either way from your experience?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I much prefer on the bottom. Less mixing, less chance of a pocket of grain not being properly fumigated. Cold CO2 is heavier than ordinary air so if it is put on the bottom then not shaken or moved until it has all sublimated it will tend to stay in the bottom of the bucket slowly filling it to the top pushing the lighter, oxygen laden air out as it does so.

.....Alan.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Where do you buy dry ice?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

That can sometimes be a chore as it's not as common as it once was.

Fortunately a local grocery in my area started carrying it so I don't have to go to the welding gas supply place to get it now. You might first check your local Yellow Pages under "dry ice" to see if there's a listing. If not I'd call your local gas supply folks, the ones who supply welding gasses, nitrogen, that sort of thing. Some grocery stores will have it, some ice cream stores, some cold lockers as well.

Here's a place you can find more info: http://www.dryiceinfo.com/

It's usually pretty cheap, under two bucks a pound. A pound will fumigate a fifty five gallon drum.

For instructions on how to use it in food storage look in the food storage FAQ: http://athagan.members.atlantic.net/PFSFAQ/PFSFAQ-4-1.html#Dry_ice

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Our grocery store carries it, but when I recently sent a package with it in the mail it was $10 for a 3-4 pound block. I'd have to wait until I had a LOT of buckets ready to go before I bought it because you can't just store it in the freezer until you need it.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

The Walmart I was getting buckets from now says they aren't allowed to give or even sell them, they have to recycle them. 

I still have an in store bakery that gives 2 and 5 gallon ones with lids to me for free (I used to work there years ago, lol.) And a local pizza place still sells me 3 gallon ones for 50 cents with the lid.

I was in Home Depo three times this week, and usually I don't see people buying alot of larger buckets with lids buckets but all three times I saw alot of them leaving the store.


----------

